

'Quake 3 Arena' Bots Evolve World Peace After Four-Year War On Pirate's Server - skbohra123
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2013/07/01/quake-3-arena-world-peace_n_3529082.html?utm_hp_ref=uk

======
lifeguard
"According to the thread on 4Chan"

------
rvschuilenburg
Come on. Everything on 4chan is made up. How can they even consider this to be
true?

